# Blood pressure



## colly (6 Nov 2019)

I went to the doctor's this week for a checkup which they are promoting. TBH it seemed rather lacking in any real detail, just weighed me and took a BP reading, but it did show up that I have high blood pressure. 
So questions about lifestyle, diet, exercise, alchohol consumption etc etc all of which don't really need any change so far as I can tell. Do I get headaches, blurred vision, dizzyness, again all are negative. Nursey took bloods for tests and said she would arrange for a 24 hour monitor to be fitted in a couple of weeks. I'm to call and speak to them when the blood test results are in.

Maybe it's natural for me but it's very high 171/101

I'm not taking any medication for anything, nor any suppliments and I don't want to start now if I'm honest.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Nov 2019)

I've had plenty worse than that.

Doctors seem to take more notice of the lower figure with anything under 100 being acceptable.

My experience with medicine is it's rather like a ratchet, tablets are added but none are ever taken away.

Nothing worked for me until I stopped drinking tea, coffee, and cola, which I used to consume a lot.

Thus I think caffeine was the culprit.

Of course, I'm no doctor, but if I had my time over I would have binned those drinks sooner than I did.


----------



## tom73 (6 Nov 2019)

Wait for the results and see what they show. It’s quite early to be worrying too much re meds.
what’s your normal BP do you know? 
It maybe quite normal for you as you say. Average BP that’s often talked about is not an hard answer fast rule. So many things can mean your ave is not the norm.


----------



## iateyoubutler (6 Nov 2019)

As somebody who repairs medical kit for a living, GP surgeries only ever use mickey mouse NIBP machines (the type you get from LIDL, or Boots etc), I`ve had mine tested at the docs before and it`s read stupidly high, but I know it`s a load of pish because I measure it daily when working on hospital standard monitors and my blood pressure is actually low :-)

Take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## Oldfentiger (6 Nov 2019)

Last couple of over 55 MOTs I’ve attended........
(Nurse) “Your blood pressure is high”
(me) “Try it again”
(Nurse) “Oh, it’s normal”


----------



## lane (6 Nov 2019)

Taking it several times a day over a period will give a clearer picture.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Nov 2019)

lane said:


> Taking it several times a day over a period will give a clearer picture.


That's what Al was told to do. Surgery gave him a machine to take home. He has a spreadsheet. He likes spreadsheets!


----------



## colly (6 Nov 2019)

iateyoubutler said:


> Take it with a pinch of salt



Ooooo...... salt ?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2019)

iateyoubutler said:


> As somebody who repairs medical kit for a living, GP surgeries only ever use mickey mouse NIBP machines (the type you get from LIDL, or Boots etc), I`ve had mine tested at the docs before and it`s read stupidly high, but I know it`s a load of pish because I measure it daily when working on hospital standard monitors and my blood pressure is actually low :-)
> 
> *Take it with a pinch of salt*


Make that a pinch of _Lo Salt_...? 

I hope it is a false alarm, colly!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2019)

Actually, I was just reading that the risks of sodium (salt) intake may not be as bad for many people as previously thought. Too little may be as bad as too much, and level of potassium intake is also important. More research needed, apparently ...


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/317099.php


----------



## iateyoubutler (7 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, I was just reading that the risks of sodium (salt) intake may not be as bad for many people as previously thought. Too little may be as bad as too much, and level of potassium intake is also important. More research needed, apparently ...


Surely as cyclists, don`t we just sweat it all out again??


----------



## rualexander (7 Nov 2019)

A single BP reading taken at the GP's surgery is pretty meaningless, they rarely measure it correctly, and even if they did, a one off result could be high for any number of reasons.
See what the 24 hour test says, but even then be sceptical.

This cardiologist has some good interesting videos on youtube :


View: https://youtu.be/8-4eB2yZOZA


View: https://youtu.be/pfoun7Q_BWA


View: https://youtu.be/XjF5QgFARVc


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2019)

iateyoubutler said:


> Surely as cyclists, don`t we just sweat it all out again??


I certainly lose a lot on very long, hot summer rides! I have arrived home with my face caked in salt on numerous occasions.


----------



## colly (7 Nov 2019)

In the past I have done drug tests and had BP, heart rate etc etc taken lots of times. But it's done with real attention to detail. Lay down and still for at least 5 mins before measuring. Sit up and wait 5 mins to let things settle down before taking measurements and again stand up and wait for 5 mins before measuring.
Now I know a nurse in a doctors surgery won't have time for all that but I had barely walked in the door and taken my coat off let alone had time to relax. She didn't take my pulse but maybe the machine registered my heart rate automatically.
I can't say I'm fretting about it but I was surprised. Given what you all have said (especially @iateyoubutler) I'll not be ditching that glass of red just yet.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Nov 2019)

"That glass of red" is actually an essential part of the Mediterranean Diet, much promoted by the NHS. Lord knows, it takes an iron will to stick to it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> "That glass of red" is actually an essential part of the Mediterranean Diet, much promoted by the NHS. Lord knows, it takes an iron will to stick to it.


Martyr....


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

lane said:


> Taking it several times a day over a period will give a clearer picture.


What about us men though?


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Nov 2019)

I had my second "5 year MOT" earlier this year and my high blood pressure got flagged up, having been taken right at the start of the appointment.
The practice nurse repeated the test at the end and the results were lower - the nurse advised a lot of people can have high pressure simply due to them attending the appointment, but I was given an machine to take home to repeat the test twice a day for a week.
This showed everything was ok so no further action was taken. Fingers crossed it's the same for you.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

@colly I'd be wary of taking or comfort from advice which dismisses all GP BP equipment as mickey mouse. My GP surgery, and therefore practice nurse, use exactly the same equipment as I've experienced in hospital. My wife is a retired medical professional and purchased the same BP monitor for us to use at home. Unless you know the brand it should not be dismissed as mickey mouse or otherwise.

My practice nurse takes about ten minutes with the initial annual check up. The follow up with blood results is then as long as necessary. I'm fortunate that to date everything has come back as 100% with some very slight "abnormalities." These have always been where I might be one point outside the acceptable scale. The nurse always goes through this and anything else I want to raise.

I would not judge the service until your bloods have been checked and discussed with you. If you are concerned about BP buy a quality monitor and do it daily at home. Following near death illness this year I did the same and found it comforting.

Each year I look forward to my annual visit to the practice nurse and enjoy the comfort of knowing things are OK. Also I get peace of mind from having been proactive in ensuring I'm OK. For me it's a very worthwhile experience.

Too few men do these things.


----------



## Joffey (7 Nov 2019)

They like that lower figure to be around 80. I take medication for my blood pressure - as long as you get regular checks it's nowt to worry about - at the level you stated you don't need to be worried too much!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2019)

I'm on tablets for mine.


----------



## tom73 (7 Nov 2019)

A number of reading's should be taken really unless the 1st one is fine. I'm surprised another reading was not taken once you'd had time to rest up even if time is pressing. One big issue now is relying on a machine that go's ping and not looking at the bigger picture. 
No machine will ever beat a good Nurse armed with a steth and Sphyg one's not beaten Mrs 73 yet though she has many times. 
Hopefully when test's come back you will get the same treatment as @PaulSB which should be bread and butter to a PN even an average one.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Nov 2019)

My diving medical picked up raised BP. Shortly after and quite by coincidence, I heard a program on radio 4 about BP which covered, among other matters, the different measures of "high" in the UK, Europe and USA. As a result I bought my own BP monitor and over a period of 4 weeks took my readings 2 - 3 times a day and two readings each time with 5 minutes between them. With the details in a spreadsheet it is easy to see what the averages are. Armed with that information your GP can advise.
Since then I monitor it a week at a time roughly every 6 weeks and put the readings into the original spreadsheet. 
It's easy to see any changes and for visits to hospital, medicals etc., invaluable.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Nov 2019)

If you do get your own monitor for home testing, just make sure it's one that has been clinically validated. (I use an Omron M7 Intelli IT, which my GP appreciates as it's the same as his and my readings are all saved to my phone in a spreadsheet he can readily review.)


----------



## snorri (7 Nov 2019)

colly said:


> Now I know a nurse in a doctors surgery won't have time for all that but I had barely walked in the door and taken my coat off let alone had time to relax.


If the nurse does not give the patient a little time to relax then the results will be misleading and the check would be better not performed at all. IMV


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'm on tablets for mine.


Yes, but Viagra will give the opposite effect to the one you're after.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2019)

No need, a quick peek at a picture of Vorders does the job nicely.


----------



## Bill Gates (7 Nov 2019)

tom73 said:


> A number of reading's should be taken really unless the 1st one is fine. I'm surprised another reading was not taken once you'd had time to rest up even if time is pressing. One big issue now is relying on a machine that go's ping and not looking at the bigger picture.
> No machine will ever beat a good Nurse armed with a steth and Sphyg one's not beaten Mrs 73 yet though she has many times.
> Hopefully when test's come back you will get the same treatment as @PaulSB which should be bread and butter to a PN even an average one.


I can get error readings on the normal machines you can buy. At a hospital last year I needed to have my blood pressure taken and even those machines they have at the bedsides in wards didn't give me a reading so the nurse went and got the stethoscope to get a reading. My lower reading can be below 55. Just taken my reading now before posting this 120/67. Not bad for a 70 year old with a history of 2 heart attacks. No meds only 75 mg aspirin daily
Edit 
In memory just seen a reading 123/57


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Nov 2019)

BP measurement would appear to be more of an art than a science, IMHO (I am not a medical expert).

I have been on BP medication for 22 years, and, attend Doctors annually, to have it "reviewed".

As @Pale Rider said above, the review only ever seems to suggest increasing the dose, or, adding more medication.

I do not like taking medication, unless absolutely essential (have you ever read the leaflet inside every box, with the list of side effects?, enough to scare you to death!).

After a couple of such reviews, I dug my toes in and disputed the suggested increases.

The result, my GP sent me on a course of exercise activities (walking, cycling, swimming).

Results were:

a) I returned to regular cycling after "falling by the wayside"
b) I lost a 14lb in weight
c) BP stabilised without increasing medication (although, I do still take the same dose I was taking 20 years ago)
d) I monitor my own BP, at home, taking several readings which I record in a spreadsheet
e) When I visit GP, for annual review, he uses my spreadsheet.

Good luck. 

PS, I do self medicate with regular Red Wine intake  72 and still here.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> If you do get your own monitor for home testing, just make sure it's one that has been clinically validated. (I use an Omron M7 Intelli IT, which my GP appreciates as it's the same as his and my readings are all saved to my phone in a spreadsheet he can readily review.)



We have the same monitor. My observations suggest Omron are a high quality and major supplier to the NHS. Their customer service department to me, as a member of the public, were extremely helpful when I contacted them regarding wearable BP technology. Unfortunately their offering is currently only available in the States.


----------



## tom73 (7 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> I can get error readings on the normal machines you can buy. At a hospital last year I needed to have my blood pressure taken and even those machines they have at the bedsides in wards didn't give me a reading so the nurse went and got the stethoscope to get a reading. My lower reading can be below 55. Just taken my reading now before posting this 120/67. Not bad for a 70 year old with a history of 2 heart attacks. No meds only 75 mg aspirin daily
> Edit
> In memory just seen a reading 123/57


Yes it don't take much to get them to come up with error even tiny movements of your arm throw them. 
Some a high reading is quite normal for them, equally a low reading is normal hence it pays to know the full story.


----------



## Bill Gates (7 Nov 2019)

tom73 said:


> Yes it don't take much to get them to come up with error even tiny movements of your arm throw them.
> Some a high reading is quite normal for them, equally a low reading is normal hence it pays to know the full story.


I think you've misunderstod.My lower figure is sometimes too low to get a reading on a machine and shows EE.


----------



## tom73 (7 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> I think you've misunderstod.My lower figure is sometimes too low to get a reading on a machine and shows EE.


I know tha'ts what you meant and agreed with you pointing out that other things too can throw them.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> I can get error readings on the normal machines you can buy. At a hospital last year I needed to have my blood pressure taken and even those machines they have at the bedsides in wards didn't give me a reading so the nurse went and got the stethoscope to get a reading. My lower reading can be below 55. Just taken my reading now before posting this 120/67. Not bad for a 70 year old with a history of 2 heart attacks. No meds only 75 mg aspirin daily
> Edit
> In memory just seen a reading 123/57


Low diastolic (the second number) is common in older age. The difference between the 2 numbers is also important


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We have the same monitor. My observations suggest Omron are a high quality and major supplier to the NHS. Their customer service department to me, as a member of the public, were extremely helpful when I contacted them regarding wearable BP technology. Unfortunately their offering is currently only available in the States.


Wrist measurement is not as accurate as the upper arm apparently


----------



## Smudge (7 Nov 2019)

I was told my BP was excessively high at a check up for something else. So they gave me a machine to take home and test 3 times a day and log it for 5 days. It was so high every time i thought there was something wrong with the machine !
So they gave me meds for it and i had to self check on machine and log for another 5 days and go back, where it was better but still high. So they doubled the med dose and told me i'll be staying on them.
Another bloody drug to add to my daily intake.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> Wrist measurement is not as accurate as the upper arm apparently


Yes, that's my understanding and why I didn't buy one of the many cheap wrist products there are available. However I did stumble across the Omron HeartGuide during my searches. These are ferociously expensive at $499 and currently only available in the USA. If it was available in the UK and I could have seen one it's very likely I would have bought one. I feel Omron's reputation is strong enough to believe the claims.

I even emailed asking if I could take part in a UK clinical trial!! Really. Didn't get a reply to that one. 

https://omronhealthcare.com/products/heartguide-wearable-blood-pressure-monitor-bp8000m/

In January I had a brain haemorrhage and I was desperate to get back on my bike. Having a very accurate measure of my BP while cycling would have been a great help. As it has turned out it wouldn't have been needed, I'm 100% recovered and riding better than ever. At the time I would have made the investment.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, that's my understanding and why I didn't buy one of the many cheap wrist products there are available. However I did stumble across the Omron HeartGuide during my searches. These are ferociously expensive at $499 and currently only available in the USA. If it was available in the UK and I could have seen one it's very likely I would have bought one. I feel Omron's reputation is strong enough to believe the claims.
> 
> I even emailed asking if I could take part in a UK clinical trial!! Really. Didn't get a reply to that one.
> 
> ...


Heart Guide showing on their UK site.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heart Guide showing on their UK site.


 That's interesting. I will have a look. It certainly wasn't available in May when I was researching this


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

This the same one you were looking at?
https://www.omron-healthcare.co.uk/blood-pressure-monitors/heartguide.html


----------



## slowmotion (7 Nov 2019)

I've had an Omron M7 for about 8 years. It's got an upper arm cuff and data storage. The clock is completely out of sync by the way, but that's due to my sloth






. I just took three readings, five minutes apart.....

137 / 71 Pulse 103 bpm
123 / 74 Pulse 61 bpm
117 / 73 Pulse 63 bpm

Lord knows what that signifies, but I seem to still be alive and reasonably cheerful.
Relax.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> This the same one you were looking at?
> https://www.omron-healthcare.co.uk/blood-pressure-monitors/heartguide.html



Yes, that's the one.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (8 Nov 2019)

Good morning,

It is interesting reading this as I moved away from the area where I was registered with a GP when I was 15, I am now 58 , so have not had an MOT call up.

I did consider registering with a GP to get one but then I considered it a bit and asked myself what is the point? 

Given that the NHS has clear resource restrictions taking this test would divert resources that could be used elsewhere, but it would be an effective use of resources if it detected an issue which was fixed at a lower cost because of early detection.

Against this it is unlikely that I would listen to any advice offered that was more general, in practical terms I can't 
Exercise more as I run, cycle and lift light weights, 
Cut down on salt or alcohol because I already consume very little although I don't buy the current 14 units recommendation and the fact that the NHS makes such a recommendation diminishes its credibility to me.
Eat better as I already eat well. 

Nor would I be willing to take tablets for the rest of my life just because a number was outside of that the system considers normal.

If I had something serious like cancer I would go the NHS, for "this is how you are" facts such as heart rate or blood pressure I have serious concerns that once you start a medicine to change this you may also start many other changes within the body that require other tablets yet does not fix the issue that you took the first tablet for.

If you asked a doctor do you recommend that I go to my local heroine dealer to get pain relief you would almost certainly get a different answer to should I take Oxycontin? Yet the "opioid crisis" was created by medical staff, was this because procedure took over and common sense got lost?

At the other end of the extreme we have a body builder told that she was fat as she had a high BMI, although we don't know how accurate this report is. :-) https://metro.co.uk/2014/03/26/a-pi...e-must-lose-weight-and-exercise-more-4679903/

This also hits the credibility of routine tests, although I appreciate that it may be an extreme case it is staggering that anyone would not know that a body builder would weigh a lot.

So overall I came to the conclusion that the test would be a waste of NHS resources.

Bye

Ian


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2019)

@IanSmithCSE I can't help but feel you have misinterpreted what the well man review includes or it's purpose. I would argue at least 50% of your reasons for not having one demonstrate this.


----------



## OldShep (8 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I've had an Omron M7 for about 8 years. It's got an upper arm cuff and data storage. The clock is completely out of sync by the way, but that's due to my sloth
> View attachment 492119
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you were running to go fetch the machine. 103!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Nov 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Against this it is unlikely that I would listen to any advice offered that was more general




Good luck.

It's not called 'the silent killer' for nothing.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Nov 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> ....
> Nor would I be willing to take tablets for the rest of my life just because a number was outside of that the system considers normal.
> ....



Each to their own. 
There were no changes to my lifestyle I could make, but having seen first hand and at close quarters the effects strokes can have, I did not want my family to be put into the same position, if I could take steps to avoid it.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I've had an Omron M7 for about 8 years. It's got an upper arm cuff and data storage. The clock is completely out of sync by the way, but that's due to my sloth
> View attachment 492119
> 
> 
> ...



That is uncanny, with similar Omron Machine. I usually get almost same readings, doing same thing! ie there readings 5 minutes apart. The first is always highest, the following two are always lower, and, grouped quite close together.

Like you, I am still here, and pedalling, so, I assume all is (reasonably) well.


----------



## Bill Gates (8 Nov 2019)

Just visited a very old thread I started in March 2010.

*Quote:*
_Anyone take their blood pressure regularly at home?

My systolic (upper) varies between 145 and 125 and is normally around 135. Whereas my diastolic (lower) 65 and 75.

My last readings from today are

135/65 pulse 50

140/74 pluse 43

144/71 pulse 41

126/66 pulse 46

134/65 pulse 47

The pulse pressure (difference between the two values) is what concerns me slightly as it is consistently higher than what is normal (should be around 40); and mine from the corresponding blood pressures above are: 70, 66, 73, 60, and 69.

This could be the result of a very high stroke volume but might be linked to atherosclerosis. _

*Unquote*
and
*Quote*
_Just been to the GP and he agrees with me that the combination of high pulse pressure and low HR is an indication of large stroke volume. He took 2 x readings of my blood pressure and the first one was 162/78 (quite high, pulse pressure 84) and HR was 46; 2nd was 142/78 (pulse pressure 64) and HR was 45.

Oh and another thing which was amazing he agreed that I didn't need to take any statins!!!

They don't normally measure small/large particled of LDL but he is going to make enquiries to see if they can do it for me. Stunned really, quite a good bloke. _

*Unquote :*

Lots of good stuff on that thread : - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/blood-pressure.50493/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Nov 2019)

Bazzer said:


> having seen first hand and at close quarters the effects strokes can have


Indeed.

Hypertension killed my father when I was sixteen. 
He was only 54 and I'm now older than he was when he died.


----------



## colly (8 Nov 2019)

rualexander said:


> A single BP reading taken at the GP's surgery is pretty meaningless, they rarely measure it correctly, and even if they did, a one off result could be high for any number of reasons.
> See what the 24 hour test says, but even then be sceptical.
> 
> This cardiologist has some good interesting videos on youtube :
> ...



Thanks @rualexander . Very interesting vid clips.

I have in fact ordered a device as suggested by few forumites. An Omron M7 Intelli IT.  

We will see what we will see.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (11 Nov 2019)

Good morning,



PaulSB said:


> @IanSmithCSE I can't help but feel you have misinterpreted what the well man review includes or it's purpose. I would argue at least 50% of your reasons for not having one demonstrate this.



You may be well be right. :-)

I went to the NHS web site

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/nhs-health-check/what-is-an-nhs-health-check-new/
and
https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-questions/mens-health/what-are-well-man-clinics/

to see what I was missing.

I won't be offended if you wish to elaborate on what I am missing. :-)

Bye

Ian


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2019)

Hmm,

Having had a good mate drop dead at 53 with no 'known' health issues, I went for a check up. 

My mate cycled every day and at weekends. He had a heart attack whilst on the bike climbing a local hill. Coasted home, rushed to hospital, stent fitted and discharged. Was due for another stent once 'recovered' but dropped dead a few days after release - he felt 'fine' after discharge.

Only issue I have is my cholesterol is high, but both my parents have high cholesterol - so genetic.

I hate taking medication, but the low dose statins have dramatically lowered my cholesterol, with no side effects. I'd rather do that than drop dead like my mate.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies I've only just caught up with this. Seeing as you have put me on the spot! 🙂

These annual checks are about the individual and not about cost savings. Obviously it's cheaper for the NHS to treat the early stages of illness to prevent something more serious and costly but the first concern is clearly with the person.

You've already read the information on "well man" but seem to feel much of this is irrelevant to you as you've decided against the check up. For myself, and I would have thought for the majority, to have such a thorough review provides real peace of mind or the opportunity to catch serious illness at an early stage.

"If I had something serious like cancer" - tomorrow I am driving a good friend to hospital for a bone marrow biopsy. He is the picture of health. The only indication of a possible problem being the blood results from his recent well man check up. Without being facetious how do you know you have nothing serious going on inside your body? My friend knew nothing, he had even missed the large mass growing in the general area of his pancreas.

"I already eat well" I've been there. I've lost 18kg over the last four years. However the final 6-7kgs proved very difficult. I took professional advice and was first asked to keep a food diary for a week. The first response I got after this was "like many people you think you are eating well." It's true I did. We prepare most of our meals from scratch, I thought all was good. Then I learned about the need to give my body the fuel it needs based on my activity. This proved to be very different from my diet. I've since shifted the final 6-7kgs with no pain other than dietary changes.

"Exercise more" like you I ride. Four years ago I had a heart attack. People were gobsmacked. "But you're so fit" was the refrain. I had high cholesterol and I'm part of the 15% of the population with a genetic disposition to high cholesterol. For people like me diet is 20% of cholesterol control and statins 80% - without statins my cholesterol cannot be reduced. Basically in cholesterol terms what I eat has very little impact on controlling the problem.

So my overall point would be as lay people we are not in a position to decide how good or bad our general health is. An annual checkup provides professional opinion on one's health and what if any problems need addressing.


----------



## Bill Gates (14 Nov 2019)

You may not have any faith in what I'm saying but if you have an open mind then at least take a look at this:-


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQWZbfkpNhY


https://sherifsultan.ie/about/


----------



## vickster (14 Nov 2019)

Statins are indicated for the lowering of cholesterol not blood pressure surely (although they are both risk factors for cardio / cerebrovascular disease)?


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

_"..He pointed out that his own review had found there were benefits in prescribing some dosages of statins for certain patients who were already diagnosed with heart disease or had a history of a previous heart attack or stroke..."_

https://amp.independent.ie/irish-news/hse-gags-surgeon-after-cholesterol-drug-claims-29636095.html


----------



## Bill Gates (26 Nov 2019)

Just got back from the doctors and had a lengthy interview with the practice nurse re my annual check up and review of meds. Only 75 Mg aspirin.

Blood Pressure 118/64
Blood sugar levels 5.8
Total Cholesterol 7.2

Statins came up briefly, but I pointed out that for me the higher my cholesterol level the better because the stats showed that I would live longer than those with low levels. BTW I'm banned from contributing to the Statins thread.

She said that I'm not the typical patient who has had 2 x MI. They mostly have a list of drugs as long as your arm. That's right maybe you could learn something from me rather than the other way round I said.

With a blood pressure of 118/64 where are the narrow arteries I should have from high levels of cholesterol?
BTW I'm not replying to any more statins stuff, it might raise my blood pressure.

P.S. Was offered a vaccination for shingles. The side effects are experienced by 1 in 10 and the efficacy 50%. No Thanks


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

@Bill Gates I wonder if you could explain this please as I'm confused. You're happy to live with a cholesterol reading of 7.2 or higher because the stats show you will live longer. I don't understand this, could you explain?

As regards the blood pressure and high cholesterol observation. I had a heart attack four years ago. My BP was then, and has been for decades, around 125/65, so we are similar. My cholesterol was around 6.0. I don't have narrowed arteries but the high cholesterol was sufficient to block one atery in my heart.

I should add I'm an ex-smoker and this will have been a contributory factor.


----------



## Bill Gates (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Bill Gates I wonder if you could explain this please as I'm confused. You're happy to live with a cholesterol reading of 7.2 or higher because the stats show you will live longer. I don't understand this, could you explain?
> 
> As regards the blood pressure and high cholesterol observation. I had a heart attack four years ago. My BP was then, and has been for decades, around 125/65, so we are similar. My cholesterol was around 6.0. I don't have narrowed arteries but the high cholesterol was sufficient to block one atery in my heart.
> 
> I should add I'm an ex-smoker and this will have been a contributory factor.


I can hear the groans coming from all directions. There is a thread entitled statins work you should read and I have made a number of posts on this (now banned) so as you would imagine I am in a tiny minority on this subject. Data from clinical trials show that those people who are aged 65 or over have a greater mortality rate from all illnesses, diseases, cancer and cardiac events so forth if they are taking statins to lower their cholesterol. Those with higher levels of cholesterol live longer. The contentious issue at stake here is whether or not cholesterol is the demon its made out to be by main stream thinking. E.g. You state that it is the high cholesterol that blocked your artery when in reality it is the inflammation of the artery wall that can be caused by a whole multitude of different things that is the cause of narrowing. The only positive thing that statins do is to stimulate the body's production of nitric oxide that helps the lining of the artery wall to heal. Statistics show that this will result in an extra 3 days of life over 5 years, in the meantime a whole host of nasty side effects can affect your mind and body particularly with a high dosage.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQWZbfkpNhY



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxCO9iiJYDw


good luck


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2019)

@Bill Gates thank you for the explanation. There are things in there I was not aware of and I shall do some reading. I am aware there are two very definite schools of thought. I have a friend who has been far more ill than I who refuses to take his prescribed statins - not that he's ever given me reasons as you have.

I should say I am aware of the thread title and have been following the thread. I certainly was not groaning at you but genuinely interested as I was surprised by your statements.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Milzy (27 Nov 2019)

111/75 here, take the reading before eating & drinking. Keep pad level with the heart, both feet flat on the floor. Relax. Try reading on both arms. 
Many get false readings by not been calm & following this etiquette.


----------



## itboffin (12 Dec 2019)

trip to the docs today for as it turns out is BPPV vertigo but because i'm "that" age she took my blood pressure 153/93 which sounds bad but i'm pretty sure it was the same when I was 17, same for my resting HR with has over the years come down from, wait for it 95 to 68.

Also my max HR on the bike today is 198 down from 204 a few years ago and i'll happily ride for 8 hours at HR +160 bpm.

I'm not overweight unfit or unwell, last time I went to the docs in 2016 for a medical certificate for the Marmotte he took my BP which was also high by standards and refused to sign me off until I took a weeks worth of measurements, obviously this came down due to the white coat effect but still high for someone fit and training for an endurance event, as i was.

Anyway I smashed my previous 2013 attempt by more than 30 mins finishing in sub 8 hours which for my age group is if i say so myself not too shabby. I worried myself when I saw how much higher my numbers are than my peers but really its also very relative, understanding your normal is far more important, and not pretending you're still 17.

All that said i will measure my BP for the next week at home


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2019)

116/66 as of a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> 116/66 as of a few weeks ago.



As long as it's not 11/666 as that'd be the devil in you.


----------



## itboffin (20 Dec 2019)

I ended up buying my on bp monitor and have been taking readings at home for the last week, turns out my actual BP avg is about 110/75


----------

